# Cool male ,but what is it?



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

This fish was only gray for 8 months then two weeks ago..bam! What the heck is it? Lol


----------



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

It was listed under haplochromis chrysonotus at the pet store but I can't find much info or common name.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The scientific for chrysonotus is Copadichromis chrysonotus, but that does not look like a chrysonotus to me and not any chrysonotus I have had.


----------



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

Maybe COPADICHROMIS AZUREUS?


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Maybe electric blue hap


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Most likely a mix. Do you have any pics when he was still gray?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mike45 said:


> Maybe COPADICHROMIS AZUREUS?


Maybe, but going with that logic, maybe he could be a dozen other types of Copadichromis as well.

The one name they gave you would indicate to me they thought it was Copadichromis chrysonotus.

Maybe Noki will weigh in.


----------



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

Younger pic


----------



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

The stripe on the dorsal was yellow in the younger pic. Now it is white. Sorry about the bad younger pic


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Chrysonotus is an old trade name for Azureus. Suppose not a guarantee that he is pure, but maybe at least part.

The younger fish should have had the 3 spots at some point which disappear with dominance, then you get the vertical barring. The 3 spots can come back when frightened.









Dominant male


----------



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

It really didn't have spots though so I was confused. Azureus makes since though,thanks.


----------



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

Here is the other male in the tank. Red shoulder?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That male Peacock is not a natural Red Shoulder, just call him a Red Peacock of unknown parentage, seems very colorful.

The blue guy may not be a pure fish either, if he always just had faint barring.


----------



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

I appreciate the help. Thank you.


----------

